# [314] Proved again: Itachi is a chunnin level!!!



## andoliveira4 (Jul 7, 2006)

think with me:

1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)
2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)
3?- Hidan and kakuzu killed 400 monks (without get hurt)
4?- Hidan and kakuzu were prepared to defeat another juchurikin

man itachi's is a friend of the owner or something, he don't have level enough to be in this organization...

that thing: "I don't wanna make war" is bullshit...he is coward

Kisame said all the time: "WHAT THE FUCK ITACHI....WE ARE RUNNING AGAIN"

man if this akatskis don't leave right now i fill sorry for uchiha-tards, they will commit suicide

i don't expect sasuke X itachi as expected before...this fight gonna be a crap


----------



## atom (Jul 7, 2006)

Proof of 400 Monks.. and how does this make Itachi Chunnin level if he hasnt done these things.. yet.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 7, 2006)

dude are you trying to provoke itachi fans


----------



## DMC (Jul 7, 2006)

Well this is completely agreeable...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 7, 2006)

Something has obviously been lost in translation.

When he said "Proved again" he obviously ment "Total Bullshit."


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> Proof of 400 Monks..



You didn't read many andoliveira threads until now, did you? He doesn't need any backup or reason for what he says. He can make things up and be sure of it being the truth.


----------



## Shiftless Kunoichi (Jul 7, 2006)

#1 is possible
#2 is true enough
#3 is half-true, but mostly exaggerated
#4 yeah...ok.

But how does that reflect on Itachi?


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jul 7, 2006)

> Proof of 400 Monks.. and how does this make Itachi Chunnin level if he hasn't done these things.. yet.



u answer your own question...he hasn't done this because he can't...about 400 monks i don't know maybe they were more

Itachi has panic, just look:

"Kisame don't underestimate this man"
"Kisame don't underestimate this kid"
"Kisame don't underestimate the air"
"Kisame don't underestimate the weather"

i'm not provoking anyone i'm saying the truth

without seals, drugs, or kill your friends uchihas are nothing


----------



## Iskender (Jul 7, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> "Kisame dont understimate this man"
> "Kisame dont understimate this kid"
> "Kisame dont understimate the air"
> "Kisame dont understimate the weather"



Hahaha 


That was funny, although there is glimpse of truth too.


----------



## Kasonic (Jul 7, 2006)

400?  Nice.  I didn't notice all the detail in that frame, I only saw like 20 or so.

Midget monks?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2006)

Itachi wasn't the only one avoiding confrontation 3 years ago. This is why Jiraiya pointed out that Akatsuki had just started to become especially active at the beginning of Part 2; their objectives were different due to the preperations of the Bijuu extraction.

Itachi hinted at this when he told Kisame to back down from facing Kakashi. They couldn't risk too much by causing a huge commotion. While in Part 2, it isn't much of an issue; Akatsuki are tearing villages and temples up. Itachi wasn't a special case.


----------



## Madara (Jul 7, 2006)

The best part is when Kisame says: "WHAT THE FUCK ITACHI....WE ARE RUNNING AGAIN" !!!

Gold!


----------



## Uzumaki Yondaime (Jul 7, 2006)

Its Ando just ignore it, its not as interesting when he's bashing people its better just listening to him suck up to Neji.  Let's just get the facts straight he's an uchiha hater and a total Neji lover.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2006)

Just the title made me laugh. Itachi didn't even appear in this chapter. Yet somehow, the events of this chapter prove he's only Chuunin level. You can't disagree with that logic!


----------



## CrystalCypher (Jul 7, 2006)

Kasonic said:
			
		

> 400?  Nice.  I didn't notice all the detail in that frame, I only saw like 20 or so.
> 
> Midget monks?



More proof that one of them could have been Krillin.


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Jul 7, 2006)

Ando, first of all, Hidan and Kakuzu did get hurt when fighting Nibi. They even commented on it.


			
				andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> without seals, drugs, or kill your friends uchihas are nothing


Sasuke didn't use the seal in his last encounter with Naruto and co. and still owned them. Drugs or other artificial means of getting power were NEVER, not even ONCE, proven. It was just random speculation, you can't take that as fact. Finally, killing your best friend (if that is even how the MS is activated) is NOT a cheap trick. By that logic, ando, then Hidan's ritual is a cheap trick and he's chunnin level, Kisame's sword is a cheap trick and he's chunnin level, and sasori turning himself into a puppet was a cheap trick, and therefore he's chunnin level aswell.


----------



## Neji (Jul 7, 2006)

yup itachi is sooooo weak...yeah right


----------



## MS81 (Jul 7, 2006)

wow that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## MadeUpFacts (Jul 7, 2006)

If not for the MS, I'm 95% certain Neji would own him


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 7, 2006)

Its funny Itachi is chuunin level.

Because thats his rank <.<


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 7, 2006)

I almost die of the laughing. I don't agree but yeah, Itachi is always running away and we don't have see anything about him (except MS instant kill) 



			
				ando said:
			
		

> man itachi's is a friend of the owner or something, he don't have level enough to be in this organization...
> 
> 
> "Kisame don't underestimate this man"
> ...


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 7, 2006)

what about that monk that was going to run to konoha?


----------



## zizou (Jul 7, 2006)

> Because thats his rank <.<


his rank is anbu 

@ando... stfu!


----------



## pavister (Jul 7, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> his rank is anbu
> 
> @ando... stfu!



*groans* anbu is not a rank, its a job
to be an anbu, u must be of chuunin or jounin rank

official ranks: genin<chuunin<special jounin<jounin
official jobs: medicnin, anbu, hunternin, etc

and as kisame said, itachi really is chuunin rank b/c he became a missing nin before he became an official jounin
kabuto and sasuke and naruto are all still genins officially


----------



## NarutoPurePwnage (Jul 7, 2006)

Another Gold Standarad thread from Ando.
Agree with everything except 400 part.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Jul 7, 2006)

I love when people claim "proof" yet they have not conclusive backing whatsoever.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 7, 2006)

> "Kisame don't underestimate this man"
> "Kisame don't underestimate this kid"
> "Kisame don't underestimate the air"
> "Kisame don't underestimate the weather"



That's the best post Ando has ever made.


----------



## Codename: L (Jul 7, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> think with me:
> 
> 1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)



Itachi at the age of 13, killed the Uchiha clan without a scratch on him, and did it ninja style without MS.

This is the clan that has been stated to be the strongest, fearest, and greatest of all in both manga and databook.

plus, not even mentioning that there were a lot of genius, superior, elite shinobis in the Uchiha clan.



> 2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)



Itachi with one finger owned Kyuubified Naruto.



> 3?- Hidan and kakuzu killed 400 monks (without get hurt)



read my first reply about the Uchiha clan.




> 4?- Hidan and kakuzu were prepared to defeat another juchurikin



Itachi only needed one finger to defeat the Strongest one, and he did it alone, while fighting kakashi at the same time.



> man itachi's is a friend of the owner or something



I agree, i guess that explains why Itachi was stated to be the Greatest Genius of all time.



> that thing: "I don't wanna make war" is bullshit...he is coward




That's so true, Itachi is such a coward, that by the age of 13, he solely obliterated the Uchiha clan by himself without a single scratch on him.



> Kisame said all the time: "WHAT THE FUCK ITACHI....WE ARE RUNNING AGAIN"



I guess Itachi being already tired didn't mean anyting to you.



> man if this akatskis don't leave right now i fill sorry for uchiha-tards, they will commit suicide



I guess.



> i don't expect sasuke X itachi as expected before...this fight gonna be a crap




I can agree with that, after all it wasn't like Oro said twice that Itachi is stronger than him.

Itachi is so weak, that the strongest Sannin and one of the most important ex-members of Akatsuki acknowledge his weak strength.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah i agree


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 7, 2006)

> I can agree with that, after all it wasn't like Oro said soemthing about only having 1% of a chance in defeating Itach



Can people not read?

He didnt say he had 1% chance of winning.

kabuto told sasuke leaving Naruto alive increases his plans for revenge by 1%

unless the percetage was 0%  if naruto died then thats false.


----------



## The_Leader (Jul 7, 2006)

Ando's penchance for bad jokes still has not be recitified!


----------



## Codename: L (Jul 7, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Can people not read?
> 
> He didnt say he had 1% chance of winning.
> 
> ...




My apologies then, it seems i miss read that part.

Thanks for clearing that up.

Let me edit my previous post then.


----------



## Dennis Pedersen (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not trying to sound mean or anything, but does Andoliveira4 have a condition or something, is he mentally retarded?


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 7, 2006)

> I'm not trying to sound mean or anything, but does Andoliveira4 have a condition or something, is he mentally retarded?



Hes not joking man. Hes serious. He will cut his dick off to prove this theory.


----------



## gabha (Jul 7, 2006)

Ando 382 - logic 0.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 7, 2006)

Golden Byakugam wins again.

Except for the 400 monks part, it makes sense. 
"Kisame, don't underestimate that man"

And this is the same man who pulled out a last minute vitory with the use of gates against a 30% Kisame? Unless Itachi was talking about plot no jutsu or the dynamic entry to the face, then there's really nothing to underestimate. And I'm pretty sure Itachi was a chunnin rank when he was in ANBU, and he still is, becuase Akatsuki isn't a rank. =/


----------



## Codename: L (Jul 7, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> Golden Byakugam wins again.
> 
> Except for the 400 monks part, it makes sense.
> "Kisame, don't underestimate that man"
> ...




So, Itachi a chunnin level shinobi > Oro a kage level shinobi?:amazed


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Jul 7, 2006)

@Codename: L: I agree with your points but there's on e problem. By ando's standards, the Uchiha clan=shit by being slaughtered by Itachi.


----------



## Codename: L (Jul 7, 2006)

WolfeyesVIII said:
			
		

> @Codename: L: I agree with your points but there's on e problem. By ando's standards, the Uchiha clan=shit by being slaughtered by Itachi.




I didn't know that.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 7, 2006)

WolfeyesVIII said:
			
		

> @Codename: L: I agree with your points but there's on e problem. By ando's standards, the Uchiha clan=shit by being slaughtered by *a teenager with a katana*.





Correction


----------



## Mizura (Jul 7, 2006)

Wait, some people are trying to argue this seriously again?


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2006)

I would so love to see an actual Itachi vs. Neji battle in the manga and see Itachi win, just to shut ando up.


----------



## Dariusd (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL I didn't even read this thread but the title rocks...


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 7, 2006)

> Wait, some people are trying to argue this seriously again?



yeah I know. Why would they argue against manga facts. Itachi = chuunin.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2006)

Though also Itachi = Akatsuki. Titles aren't everything.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 7, 2006)

ranks are though.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2006)

Titles = ranks


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 7, 2006)

> Titles = ranks



no they don't

Jiraiya's Title = One of the legendary Sannin, The legedery Gama-Sennin

that not his rank.


----------



## gomen (Jul 8, 2006)

Please. Your rank doesnt correlate with your power as a ninja. Chuunin are leaders, people who can think in stressed out situations and take care of their squad. Much like Sergeants and Lieutenants in real life.

Oh yeah and this thread is so stupid much like the one who made it.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with ando completely, as always

Rep !


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 8, 2006)

> Chuunin are leaders, people who can think in stressed out situations and take care of their squad.



yeah ranks aren't about power. Thats why they hold death fights to see who become chuunin because all the best leaders can think there way out of being rasenganed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> think with me:
> 
> 1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)
> 2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)
> ...


 i suppose you are trying to prove something with your...evidence...but its actually not a big deal since Itachi's last official rank WAS chuunin. You fail.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 8, 2006)

blasphemy!!! itachi is obviously, super ultra jounin level, he has more power than a bijuu yo! lmao, now i sound like .... that kabuto loving guy.


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Jul 8, 2006)

> I would so love to see an actual Itachi vs. Neji battle in the manga and see Itachi win, just to shut ando up.



He believes the databook and kishimoto are wrong :/



> i suppose you are trying to prove something with your...evidence...but its actually not a big deal since Itachi's last official rank WAS chuunin. You fail.



Heh, end of thread


----------



## Peacefrog (Jul 8, 2006)

> "Kisame don't underestimate this man"
> "Kisame don't underestimate this kid"
> "Kisame don't underestimate the air"
> "Kisame don't underestimate the weather"



Hahahaha.... That was damn funny. Wonder what Ando would do if Neji happened to die. Personaly I would laugh ,but still that was funny. 9/10.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 8, 2006)

isn't it obvious, he'd make his own manga, something like, how neji kills everyone..............


----------



## Dennis Pedersen (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Itachi would make a great mother.

"Don't underestimate the cold, use a sweater!"

"You lack....having eaten up your dinner!"


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 8, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Titles aren't everything.



you're right they're the only thing  sorry obvious joke had to do it XD


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Jul 8, 2006)

> I think Itachi would make a great mother.
> 
> "Don't underestimate the cold, use a sweater!"
> 
> "You lack....having eaten up your dinner!"



LOL! Momma Itachi FC anyone?


----------



## Narvi (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, that Itachi mustn't be that strong. After all, he only slew every member of the Itachi clan and evaded Hunter nin since the age of thirteen and outmanouvred three konoha nin. He must really suck.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2006)

Basically, Itachi is a chuunin in the same way that Kabuto is a genin. The title/rank doesn't reflect how strong they actually are.


----------



## geminis (Jul 8, 2006)

Someone mentioned a LOTU vs. ANdo thread ounce. Can someone make a LOTU vs. ANdo vs. Y~K thread? That would be the shit. Maybe (if someone has the time and sheer mental endurance to pull this off) someone can quote famous threads and lines they have used and pin them along with their favorite characters all up against each other.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 8, 2006)

tanukibeast said:
			
		

> dude are you trying to provoke itachi fans


Yes, which is why this thread should get landfilled anytime soon. Not that I feel provoked. Not at all. I feel sorry for andoleivra4 for being a flamebait.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 8, 2006)

this thread didn't have as much flaming as i thought it would


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 8, 2006)

Ah, of course, two other Akatsuki members are immensely strong, and therefor Itachi is not strong at all, in spite of all the ass he's kicked.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Y~K the 77th (Jul 8, 2006)

He's a chuunin, not chuunin level
that's like saying Kabuto is genin level 

Itachi is high jounin level


----------



## masterdan (Jul 8, 2006)

god damn your stupid.
itachi killed his entire clan without "GETTING" hurt, not get hurt.  Seriously no wonder you dont grasp the obvious things about this manga you cant even speak or understand english.  I hate you so much.


----------



## d3vlabs (Jul 8, 2006)

itachi took out entire clan overnight without anyone noticing cause he was bored and wanted to see how much ass he could kick. kurenai/asuma would be dead if kakashi didnt stall itachi for those seconds. when gai came, itachi was like this could go too far, i already know how much ass I can kick so il just bounce and actually get my mission done instead of showing off. im not itachi fan or hater, but thats exactly what it was. oh yea and i wouldnt be surprised if he killed kisame or some other akatsuki in the future spontaneously.


----------



## Deidara_rocks_my_socks (Jul 8, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> think with me:
> 
> 1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)
> 2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)
> ...




Itachi/Kisame could certainly do the same. Kisame's suiton and Itachi's ameratasu=own a village, monastery, elementary school, whatever. 

*Akatsuki's aim 2.5 yrs ago*= concealment, draw little attention, collect jutsu/information. 

Itachi/Kisame acted accordingly. This is all. 

*Akatsuki's aim 2.5 years later*= search and destroy, collect targets at all costs. Time is running out, therefore concealment is unnecessary. 

Kakuzu/Hidan act accordingly. This is all. 

Itachi/Kisame are more careful, and it will probably allow them to live longer than Hidan/Kukuzu, who are probably going to provoque too many people/the wrong people, and end up dead or mangled.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought Itachi was still genin and went straight to ANBU, nvm Chuunin lol. Good job figuring it out so late in the game!!!!


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 9, 2006)

A tip to ando for creating his next magnicifent "proof":
proof cannot rely on "probably". They "probably" killed 10 jounin, they "probably" killed 400 monks, Itachi "probably" can't do the same. None of these have any bearing when creating a proof.

Think with me.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

Itachi is fucking wise that is why, what is the point risking your ass when you can let over people do the dirty work and reep the prize at the end. 

Starting war with Konoha wouldn't be sensible it would bring down more heat on Akatsuki ( ahhh) he would possibly win him and Kisame, though Konoha has elite ninjas so they would possibly loose.

The point is there was no need, they bumped into naruto later where there was less trouble, though Jiraiya appeared, if they thought Jiraiya it is a no win situation.

If they win, they get tired to the point of not being able to take naruto, being hurt serious, and they would bring heat on the organization for defeating a sannin, their ability would be known so people would know their limits and how to prepare.

If they loose they would die failing their mission.

Itachi is a wise fighter, these guys are brutes, they will fight when they don't have to, Itachi will avoid it to make things simpler in the future.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Deidara_rocks_my_socks said:
			
		

> Itachi/Kisame could certainly do the same. Kisame's suiton and Itachi's ameratasu=own a village, monastery, elementary school, whatever.
> 
> *Akatsuki's aim 2.5 yrs ago*= concealment, draw little attention, collect jutsu/information.
> 
> ...



quotet for truth. i still dont see how people can even think of itachi being weak. kishi is trying to show him as the strongest character in the manga and yet people are still acting like he wouldnt win against this or that. fact is they left from the battle, if they could have been defeated the pursuers would have folowed them and fought. if somebody tried to flee from them while he or she was on their hitlist they would have folowed and killed whoever, may it be jiraiya or gai or whoever. fact is they where in konoha doing their thing and left when they wanted, fact is they went with only the 2 of them. you think if any aka duo had discoved jiraiya they wouldve let him get away? no, but jiraiya let them go away without even knowing too much about their skillz. only after they left and he saw the result of the amaterasu he noticed what kind of freaks they really are. jiariya is strong, very strong, compared to itachi he is nothing as he woulsnt stand a chance.


----------



## geminis (Jul 9, 2006)

So he's a chuunin! Big whoops, he can still wipe his ass with anybody in konoha. Itachi also stronger than most of Akatsuki.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jul 9, 2006)

wow this thread still draws so many serious arguments...


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2006)

geminis said:
			
		

> So he's a chuunin! Big whoops, he can still wipe his ass with anybody in konoha. Itachi also stronger than most of Akatsuki.



Speculation


----------



## briscogdp (Jul 9, 2006)

sure itachi is chuunin rank but his skills aren't chuunin... why would orochimaru leave akatsuki cuz of a chuunin skilled shinobi.. if i'm sure kabuto is still genin and so is sasuke and naruto but they are definitely above genin... kabuto was said to be as strong as kakashi so the creator of this thread should take his head out of his ass.. i'd like him to fight itachi if this was real.. lol... that would be awesome


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2006)

er, Itachi was beating Kakashi.

So at the least, he's elite Jounin level. Chuunin level is a huuuge stretch.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 9, 2006)

I think killing the entire Uchiha Clan(minus Sasuke) is just as good as killing 400 monks if not better.


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Jul 9, 2006)

Itachi is far from chuunin level.  There is no proof of that.  If anything you can say that Itachi still has a soft spot for his old village.  He didn't want to kill anyone.  He was pushed and began to make quick work of Kurenai.  Then he faced Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, and Gai.  It made no sense to fight so hard when they weren't the objective.  

By no means am I a fan of Itachi but let's not underestimate the guy either.  I say that he didn't wish to kill his old comrades.  He showed them a manner of respect illustrated at how he addressed everyone in a formal manner.  Itachi chose not to waste his time killing them, instead he chose not to be side tracked from his mission.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 9, 2006)

The Fourth Hokage said:
			
		

> Itachi is far from chuunin level.  There is no proof of that.  If anything you can say that Itachi still has a soft spot for his old village.  He didn't want to kill anyone.  He was pushed and began to make quick work of Kurenai.  Then he faced Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, and Gai.  It made no sense to fight so hard when they weren't the objective.
> 
> By no means am I a fan of Itachi but let's not underestimate the guy either.  I say that he didn't wish to kill his old comrades.  He showed them a manner of respect illustrated at how he addressed everyone in a formal manner.  Itachi chose not to waste his time killing them, instead he chose not to be side tracked from his mission.



Yeh that sounds logical, however there is one huge flaw.

In this thread kishimoto is wrong, thus making your arguments based on kishimoto's manga  false, It can't be helped.


----------



## nyce456 (Jul 9, 2006)

He killed the Uchiha clan and is feared by Orochimaru. Not to mentioned he owned Kakashi, who just happens to be a living legend in his own right (Copy Ninja Kakashi. Konoha's technique specialist, as Gai stated in Eps 66-67) He even broke through a technique of Jiraiya's that was believed to be an inexscapable jutsu. His last known rank may have been Chuunin, but as far as skill goes Itachi is elite Jounin, if not Kage level.


----------



## nyce456 (Jul 9, 2006)

He killed the Uchiha clan and is feared by Orochimaru. Not to mentioned he owned Kakashi, who just happens to be a living legend in his own right (Copy Ninja Kakashi. Konoha's technique specialist, as Gai stated in Eps 66-67) He even broke through a technique of Jiraiya's that was believed to be an inexscapable jutsu. His last known rank may have been Chuunin, but as far as skill goes Itachi is elite Jounin, if not Kage level.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

Snickers/HN said:
			
		

> Yeh that sounds logical, however there is one huge flaw.
> 
> In this thread kishimoto is wrong, thus making your arguments based on kishimoto's manga  false, It can't be helped.


Haha, exactly. In this thread (or any ando thread), the laws of logic and common sense mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

> er, Itachi was beating Kakashi.



And then he whooped him 

Kinda funny still, i guess this guy is joking around now.

If you are being serious, why do you place him at Chounin level when he Whooped on Kakashi, broke out a high class Jutsu, and has great Sharingan ability, a 30% Itachi gave trouble for naruto, chiyo, sakura and Kakashi.

Look what Sasuke did to team yamato, well Itachi is far greater than that.

Itachi is greater than Orochimaru, freakin Orochimaru.

I am pretty sure people liek Mizuki and Iruka pull feats like that on a regular basis :S


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

I know it sounds like he's joking, but ando is always serious with his threads/theories. That's the scary part.


----------



## Sharingan No Yondaime (Jul 9, 2006)

Andolievera you're right. Itachi was chunnin level. WHEN HE WAS 10. Dude he became an ANBU CAPTAIN when he was ony 13. And now he's 17(well post time skip, 20). He easily could have killed Kakashi when he had the chance, and he's currently stronger than anyone in Konoha. He was the strongest(or 2nd strongest) shinobi in the Uchiha clan(1st is probably Madara) and if it was still prospering today, would still be the strongest clan in Konoha. The only people currently stronger than Itachi are the Kyuubi and like 2-3 members in Akatsuki.


----------



## Continuity (Jul 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> And then he whooped him
> 
> Kinda funny still, i guess this guy is joking around now.
> 
> ...



He also places Kakashi on that level, and Jiraiya.  I don't really agree, but it's his opinion...


----------



## DeadBoy (Jul 9, 2006)

Proof.againeople.on.these.forums.spout.UTTER.NONSENSE!


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, we need a "Brainless Troll Hall of Fame" thread to put this in. It's almost as good as the court... what a nimrod. Hahaha


----------



## iaido (Jul 10, 2006)

FIFA really needs the officials to review instant replay like NFL officials.  It's funny because there have been controversies in the last three or four World Cups that I remember but foreigners (outside the US) never learn.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

^wrong thread dude.

Also, stop flamebaiting, Ando. We tolerate you when you aren't flamebaiting.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 10, 2006)

> Also, stop flamebaiting, Ando. We tolerate you when you aren't flamebaiting.



He believes it. How can you argue with such proves? Ando  I think you may need to sever yourself for this one.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 10, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If you are being serious, why do you place him at Chounin level when he Whooped on Kakashi, broke out a high class Jutsu, and has great Sharingan ability, a 30% Itachi gave trouble for naruto, chiyo, sakura and Kakashi.


You lack common sense. Everyone knows that Kakashi and Jiraya are chunnin level 'cause it was proved by Andoliveria4 several times. Just search for it.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait... wait.. wait... How does 2 people being stronger make someone else lower level.  IF Mystery ninja X appeared one day, who could kill the Kyuubi on a whim, would that make Yondaime a Chuunin?  no, not at all.  Just becuase soemone else is more powerful, that doesn't make others weaker....

And, who is to say that Itachi couldn;t do those things you mentioned, with help from Kisame.  Remember, you are comparing the abilities of 2 nin to one...  Itachi + Kisame would own a Jinchurikki also.  And becuase of lack of detail in the Jinchu fight, we dont know how "smoothly" it went as you assume.


----------



## Cal (Jul 10, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> think with me:
> 
> 1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)
> 2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)
> ...



can i burn you


----------



## d3vlabs (Jul 10, 2006)

i think itachi is just playing games with kisame on "do not underestimate this and that" . he knows what he is capable of and he knows that kisame is a brawler who will get into a fight without hesitation so hes messing around with him telling him to calm down and be cautious.


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 10, 2006)

Itachi is being smart about his match ups, if that consider him to be weak then.


----------



## RoastedTanuki (Jul 10, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Hes not joking man. Hes serious. He will cut his dick off to prove this theory.



Bwaaaaahahahaha, Kisame you magnificent bastard!  I love this thread, I havent laughed outloud in awhile on this board.  This is the greatest shit of all time.  Keep going, and for the Itachitards why are yall taking this seriously. 

Youve got to have a sense of humor about somethings.  Even if Itachi is your daddy.

Itachi:"Im not a coward Zod"


----------



## NastyM (Jul 10, 2006)

I think he´s wrong, I think Itachi is geninlevel. Fuck the chunnin talk. That guy cant even make handseals!


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2006)

Who needs hand signs when you can kill someone just by looking at them?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you all kidding? Itachi can do handseals! Kakashi states this in his first fight with Itachi; he only did them so fast that Kakashi couldn't even see them. Itachi can use Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, a *Jounin *level skill, and killed his entire clan which consisted of multiple Jounins and Chuunins. There is no way Itachi is as weak as this guy is saying, it's total lunacy.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2006)

Ando himself is total lunacy, so there's no need to take anything he says this seriously.


----------



## killuahxh (Jul 10, 2006)

> Its funny Itachi is chuunin level.



He was Anbu... Or am I reading a different manga than you... I remember
Anbu being stronger than Jounin... But whatever...

How does any of this stuff mean Itachi is Chuunin Level?

Two akatsuki members defeating alot of people and Itachi being smart
enough to not fight against one of the strongest character in the series
has nothing to do with Itachi being Chuunin level... 

Nice thought... Notice I say thought... Not theory... I'll admit that your
thoughts are funny(don't attack), but this one is not evolved like all of
your soldies claimed it'd be... They are getting dumber and dumber...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 10, 2006)

killuahxh said:
			
		

> He was Anbu... Or am I reading a different manga than you... I remember
> Anbu being stronger than Jounin... But whatever...


Anbu as seen haven't been that strong. Kabuto a jounin level ninja killed a room full of them without making a sound.



			
				killuahxh said:
			
		

> How does any of this stuff mean Itachi is Chuunin Level?
> 
> Two akatsuki members defeating alot of people and Itachi being smart
> enough to not fight against one of the smartest character in the series
> ...


Agreed, you shouldn't spend to much time on it. I generally just read them for entertainment.


----------



## gabha (Jul 10, 2006)

The Uchiha Wrath said:
			
		

> Heh, end of thread


Three pages later and the thread hasn't ended. No one can stop the Ando tidal-wave except the mods.


----------



## damnhot (Jul 10, 2006)

hahahahaahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

if Itachi is chuunin lvl    then all hokages are  genin!!!! pwned!!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 10, 2006)

> I remember Anbu being stronger than Jounin



Anbu is a job, not a rank. Itachi was an Anbu when he was a chuunin in Konoha.


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

"I dont wanna make a war" is sounds like "before we do, we have to pray to the Gods"
and also "you're wrong, the only thing you can trust is money" and then "when in the darkness you're alone, I'm the only one I can trust"
other "true art endures the ages beauty everlasting" then " art is beauty fleeting, beauty gone in an instant"


----------



## killuahxh (Jul 10, 2006)

/Who the fuck is the noob that neg reps me and doesn't leave their name?
It sucks that people do that... Pussies, to think I've never neg repped someone at all...

To neg repper who will leave no name... 

Anbu stronger than Jounin? Uh... Technically this is true, since their has
been several Anbu stronger than Jounin, including Itachi who was a fucking
Anbu... You must be dumb... I once again recieved neg rep by another idiot...
"Anbu stronger than Jounin?-Noob"... Uh, Yamamoto? Itachi? You should
word that a little differently.../off topic


----------



## Trebor (Jul 10, 2006)

Killuahxh: You don't seem to understand. ANBU is a job. Therefore, there is no way that an ANBU is inherently stronger or weaker than a chuunin or jounin, mainly because an ANBU _is_, in fact, a chuunin or jounin.

Of course, on the average, an ANBU is stronger than the run of the mill (non-ANBU) chuunin or jounin, but this is not INHERENTLY the case.

Being an ANBU, and chuunin or jounin are not mutually exclusive things.

Having said that, where did the 400 monks thing come from? I know (apparently) that ando is a lunatic, but did he pull that number out of his ass?


----------



## BloodyHurricane (Jul 10, 2006)

what the hell does kukuza's and hidan's talent have to do with itachi? are you stupid or somthing? and naruto is technically a genin.. so is sasuke and sakura and that doesnt mean anything...


----------



## Trebor (Jul 10, 2006)

BloodyHurricane, actually Sakura is a chuunin (she passed the test in Naruto's absence). But yes, I think we've established that rank and skill doesn't necessarily have to have a correlation with each other.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2006)

Trebor said:
			
		

> Having said that, where did the 400 monks thing come from? I know (apparently) that ando is a lunatic, but did he pull that number out of his ass?


Yes. His ass seems to be a bottomless hole of fake information.


----------



## Blue Moon (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmm it seem like a simple answer, but I do not think so. Mainly because Itachi is the kind of person not to actually look for a fight but to do what he needs to.
I think if we really sees his skills, it might be worth while, cause I mean look at how he fare aganist Kakashi, such a quick handseal speed, and a distraction along with it. As well, we really have not seen itachi injured at all, he really let everything do it's way and he counters it. 

I think Itachi is higher than chuunin, he just have hidden potential wait to be seen. 

And as for the Hidan/Kakuzu, have we really seen what they can do? No, all we konw is hidan stabs himself and the other person dies, and kakuzu always remain the way he is. That's as well teamwork, itachi + kisame...eh not that good.


----------



## geminis (Jul 11, 2006)

Itachi> Hidan and Kakuzu. Itachi > Oro and Sasuke but Itachi< Orosuke.

Itachi > Deidar and Kisame 

Itachi=>Sasori

Itachi < Sarutobi/Yondaime

Itachi=Jiraiya

Itachi > Ando!


----------



## jemakai (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with this person, he seems to have some nice fresh idea's.  Itachi did say that he, kisame, and an infinite amount of men couldn't take on Jiraiya, and I am sure Jiraiya could take on an infinite amount of chuunin.  Sasori and Diedara could probably fight Jiraiya evenly if they worked together and had a few other Ataksuki as back up, but atleast they wouldn't get curb stomped like Itachi and Kisame.  What the fuck could Itachi or Kisame even do to Jiraiya?  He is the rock to both of their small scissors(immune to m sharingan and can't have his chakra taken).
Basically yes Itachi is chuunin level.


----------



## Trebor (Jul 11, 2006)

geminis said:
			
		

> Itachi> Hidan and Kakuzu. Itachi > Oro and Sasuke but Itachi< Orosuke.
> 
> Itachi > Deidar and Kisame
> 
> ...



..............................................................

These are the kinds of posts that make me cry myself to sleep and wonder for the future of humanity.


----------



## Mrs.UchihaSasuke (Jul 11, 2006)

Trebor said:
			
		

> Killuahxh: You don't seem to understand. ANBU is a job. Therefore, there is no way that an ANBU is inherently stronger or weaker than a chuunin or jounin, mainly because an ANBU _is_, in fact, a chuunin or jounin.
> 
> Of course, on the average, an ANBU is stronger than the run of the mill (non-ANBU) chuunin or jounin, but this is not INHERENTLY the case.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with you on the ANBU thing


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 11, 2006)

Say it with me this time, people: Itachi killed his *entire *clan! His father was a Jounin, his 'best friend' was at least a Chuunin, his mother was a Jounin! Dear lord, a weakling can't take down that many high-level shinobi! *bangs head repeatedly into the wall*


----------



## dalazshinboi (Jul 11, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> think with me:
> 
> 1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)
> 2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)
> ...



hmm i believe the "monk" akatsuki was hurt
maybe self inflicted, but still hurt

also i seem to only count at most 17 monks... not 400

and yes of course itachi is a chunnin lvl

thats exactly why he passedthe chunnin test at age 9 and ANBU captain
also thats the reason ITACHI>ORO+SASUKE

THAT WAS SARCASM 
ur retarded


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Sure, there is no proof that Itachi killed the Uchiha's. Afterall we only saw him after Sasuke had already arrived in the village, and he was behind Sasuke at the time so it's possibly that someone else killed the Uchiha. Also, the ninja's that Itachi beat up at the time weren't wearing Chuunin or Jounin jackets so they were probably only weakass Genin- afterall pretty much every chuunin and up wear jackets.

Also, Itachi got beat by Naruto's Oodama rasengan, if you think about it, he was beat by a really strong genin at 30% of his chakra. That would easily make him around the level of a Chuunin.

Though I disagree with ando, cause I think Itachi is at least Mid-Chuunin level, possibly High.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

so itachi is chuunin level when he was anbu captain at 13? and that he defeated kakashi (a jounin) no problem...orochimaru is scared of him and yet we have people claiming that itachi is chuunin just because you haven't seen him kill a whole bunch of people? we've seen hidan and kakuzu for 3 chapters and people have already claimed they are so amazing and skilled?? honestly can't someone read facts...


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 11, 2006)

Invisus said:
			
		

> Sure, there is no proof that Itachi killed the Uchiha's. Afterall we only saw him after Sasuke had already arrived in the village, and he was behind Sasuke at the time so it's possibly that someone else killed the Uchiha. Also, the ninja's that Itachi beat up at the time weren't wearing Chuunin or Jounin jackets so they were probably only weakass Genin- afterall pretty much every chuunin and up wear jackets.
> 
> Also, Itachi got beat by Naruto's Oodama rasengan, if you think about it, he was beat by a really strong genin at 30% of his chakra. That would easily make him around the level of a Chuunin.
> 
> Though I disagree with ando, cause I think Itachi is at least Mid-Chuunin level, possibly High.


No...just...no. Naruto is a complete stamina freak so he can use the Rasengan. Naruto took on Orochimaru and ripped one of his arms off, for heaven's sake! If you're trying to pass Naruto off as a run-of-the-mill Genin you need to re-read the manga. Naruto beat Kabuto who was as strong as Kakashi. Going by that assessment, Itachi is 70% stronger than Kakashi. That would put him Kage-level. Orochimaru, who *killed *the Third, fears him! Come on, it's not possible he's that weak.


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> so itachi is chuunin level when he was anbu captain at 13? and that he defeated kakashi (a jounin) no problem...orochimaru is scared of him and yet we have people claiming that itachi is chuunin just because you haven't seen him kill a whole bunch of people? we've seen hidan and kakuzu for 3 chapters and people have already claimed they are so amazing and skilled?? honestly can't someone read facts...



Yeah why not? Itachi was a Chuunin before becoming an Anbu, and it is said that the Anbu ranks are made up of Chuunin and Jounin and since we never heard or saw Itachi getting promoted it is easy to assume that he is a chuunin.

Itachi defeated Kakashi because of the M. Sharingan. A gun in the hand of a kid could still kill a master martial artist, so obviously Kakashi is going to loose to an insanely powerful eye move. Same goes for Orochimaru.




			
				Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> No...just...no. Naruto is a complete stamina freak so he can use the Rasengan. Naruto took on Orochimaru and ripped one of his arms off, for heaven's sake! If you're trying to pass Naruto off as a run-of-the-mill Genin you need to re-read the manga. Naruto beat Kabuto who was as strong as Kakashi. Going by that assessment, Itachi is 70% stronger than Kakashi. That would put him Kage-level. Orochimaru, who *killed *the Third, fears him! Come on, it's not possible he's that weak.



So, just cause he is a stamina freak doesn't make him less of a genin. His overall ability is subpar save for the few ninjutsu that he has which are high level, but than again Neji had the Jyuuken, Kaiten, and 64 Hakke and was still considered a Genin. 

Naruto didn't beat Kabuto, he nearly died while Kabuto stayed concious albeit weakened, even after taking on Shizune and Tsunade, and after slitting his wrists. 

Itachi is easily a Chuunin.


----------



## AzNxYakuza75 (Jul 11, 2006)

lol yea its true...andos theory just proves it all itachi is a weakass ninja that can kill people by looking at them, and could slaughter the entire uchiha clan in one night damn...waht a weakass moron hes weaker than kiba!!! -.-


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

AzNxYakuza75 said:
			
		

> lol yea its true...andos theory just proves it all itachi is a weakass ninja that can kill people by looking at them, and could slaughter the entire uchiha clan in one night damn...waht a weakass moron hes weaker than kiba!!! -.-



What proof is there that Itachi killed the Uchiha? Because he said so, that's the only proof that he did such a thing. If you go through the manga you will see that Itachi's not even stained with blood, and he only shows up after Sasuke has already entered the village.

I could say I was the one who killed JFK, doesn't make it true though.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, think this out. Orochimaru is scared of him...*Orochmaru*! 

Iruka(Chuunin) < Kakashi(Jounin) < Orochimaru(Kage-level) < Itachi. That's the way the manga has set the law down. The old snake says it himself, he can't beat Itachi!


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Ok, think this out. Orochimaru is scared of him...*Orochmaru*!
> 
> Iruka(Chuunin) < Kakashi(Jounin) < Orochimaru(Kage-level) < Itachi. That's the way the manga has set the law down. The old snake says it himself, he can't beat Itachi!



No, Orochimaru only says that Itachi is stronger than him. He didn't say he couldn't beat Itachi, also in the databook it says what kind of "ability" does Itachi have that would make him say that.

Like I said before, a gun in the hand of a kid could easily kill a martial arts master. If Sasuke pulled out the Death God jutsu, don't you think Kakashi would die, of course he would but it doesn't mean Sasuke would be more then a genin, just that he had an extrodinary jutsu.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2006)

Guys, for one ando is right

Just before Itachi went trigger happy with his katana, he was a chuunin who became a ANBU commander. Since ANBU doesn't really count in the Ge/Chu/Jou/nin list, he's a chuunin since he never became a jounin

*That proves that Itachi is a chuunin*


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 11, 2006)

Lemme just clear-up one thing here...you think Itachi is actually weaker than Kakashi and Kabuto? They are both Jounin-level, after all. Need I remind you that he almost killed Kurenai with an exploding kage bunshin?


----------



## geminis (Jul 11, 2006)

Trebor said:
			
		

> ..............................................................
> 
> These are the kinds of posts that make me cry myself to sleep and wonder for the future of humanity.



Well what do you expect? This thread has stripped me of any concern to write coherent and plausible posts. What I posted is pretty true though.


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Lemme just clear-up one thing here...you think Itachi is actually weaker than Kakashi and Kabuto? They are both Jounin-level, after all. Need I remind you that he almost killed Kurenai with an exploding kage bunshin?



Sure, why not? Sarutobi told Anko no one in Konoha could beat Orochimaru, including himself yet he whipped out the death god jutsu and killed Zombie Shodai, and Nidaime as well as putting the smack down on Orochimaru. 

All Itachi needs is the Tsukuyomi, he doesn't need to be as strong as them


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 11, 2006)

> ou think Itachi is actually weaker than Kakashi and Kabuto?



Kabuto is genin and kakashi only got promoted because of wartime to lead the team that was splitting up


----------



## Emery (Jul 11, 2006)

Ando....stfu.  Your posts suck ASS.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Jul 11, 2006)

Itachi is an intelligent man. He's calculating, not impulsive and gung-ho. He gathers the odds and he's cautious. He would rather be 100% sure of victory rather than blindly engaging into something that can otherwise lead to misfortune. There's no doubt in my mind that Itachi could double the casaulties and damages if he decided to become a loose cannon. Savvy?


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

Invisus said:
			
		

> Yeah why not? Itachi was a Chuunin before becoming an Anbu, and it is said that the Anbu ranks are made up of Chuunin and Jounin and since we never heard or saw Itachi getting promoted it is easy to assume that he is a chuunin.
> 
> Itachi defeated Kakashi because of the M. Sharingan. A gun in the hand of a kid could still kill a master martial artist, so obviously Kakashi is going to loose to an insanely powerful eye move. Same goes for Orochimaru.


anbu *captain*

you do not allow a chuunin to become an anbu captain at the age of 13 when jounins who have a lot more experience could do it....

guns? there are no firearms in naruto so thats a very convincing example.....so you're are saying that using a technique that itachi mastered and learned (one of the only 3 too do so) is cheating and is the only reason he beat kakashi? if I remember correctly itachi didn't even use MS in that battle and he was still pwning kakashi and kurenai...

how can you claim someone orochimaru (the man who defeated the 3rd *hokage*) is afraid of and stated is stronger than him to be at chuunin level? are you also stating sandaime and orochimaru are chuunin?? 

genma told sasuke he was at chuunin level already and could go after gaara, temari and kankurou when the whole attack on konoha began in the chuunin exam arc...right afterwords itachi completely owned sasuke.....itachi is far from a chuunin and to think otherwise seems ridiculous....

you seem to want to ignore the facts and evidence clearly stated in the series and spout out a nonsense theory that has no real ground work...


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 11, 2006)

Itachi took out kakashi who is an elite ninja in his own right, that alonely prove he is not Chuunin level, 

being stronger then ORo, 

manhandle sasuke is at that time to be chuunin, 

30 pecent of his charaka and put up resistence against team 7.


----------



## SniXSniPe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really don't see how it's possible that Itachi alone could kill all of the Uchiha clan. 


How the fux can he keep using MS on 20+++ people?


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know if you remember, but Itachi was the ANBU Capitan and killed his entire clan. someone who killed all the Uchihas doesn't seem weak... unless all the Uchihas are weak.

itachi is getting blind... not weak.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

SniXSniPe said:
			
		

> I really don't see how it's possible that Itachi alone could kill all of the Uchiha clan.
> 
> 
> How the fux can he keep using MS on 20+++ people?


he has other ninja abilities besides MS as many people seem to forget...one of akatsukis goals is to travel around learning jutsus...being a genius and having sharingan have probably enabled itachi to learn a great number of jutsu (and he uses them quickly just look at the kakashi fight)....


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> anbu *captain*
> 
> you do not allow a chuunin to become an anbu captain at the age of 13 when jounins who have a lot more experience could do it....



Being an ANBU captain doesn't automatically make you a Jounin. He could have been leader of the 137th division for all we know, he simply could have been in charge of a large number of Chuunin's. Don't make assumptions without some evidence.

What we do know is that Itachi was a Chuunin when he joined the Anbu, and there are Chuunin and Jounin within the ranks of the Anbu.



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> guns? there are no firearms in naruto so thats a very convincing example.....so you're are saying that using a technique that itachi mastered and learned (one of the only 3 too do so) is cheating and is the only reason he beat kakashi? if I remember correctly itachi didn't even use MS in that battle and he was still pwning kakashi and kurenai...



That's odd, I don't remember saying anywhere that using the MS was cheating, just that if you have a strong jutsu you are going to beat people who are stronger than you. Hell, I even gave an example (Sarutobi vs Orochimaru - Read the manga once and awhile, you will see the conversation Sandaime has with Anko were he states he doesn't believe he can beat Orochimaru). There was also Naruto who beat Kabuto because he managed to hit him with the Rasengan even though Kabuto was as strong as Kakashi, and  would normally pwn Naruto up and down the street.

He wasn't exactly pwning them at all, he got in a few shots to begin with and then quickly pulled out the Sharingan. I think he attacked Kureinai like two times and reversed her Genjutsu which isn't hard when you have a sharingan since it's strong against that type of attack.



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> how can you claim someone orochimaru (the man who defeated the 3rd *hokage*) is afraid of and stated is stronger than him to be at chuunin level? are you also stating sandaime and orochimaru are chuunin??



No I never said they were, just that they recognize an incredibly dangerous technique when they see it. Hell even that old lady Chiyo said when facing an Uchiha one on one to run, and she didn't even know how strong Itachi was to begin with, couple in with Itachi's instant Genjutsu, he doesn't exactly have to be strong with that Technique to whoop a lot of ass.



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> genma told sasuke he was at chuunin level already and could go after gaara, temari and kankurou when the whole attack on konoha began in the chuunin exam arc...right afterwords itachi completely owned sasuke.....itachi is far from a chuunin and to think otherwise seems ridiculous....



Just because Sasuke was at Chuunin level doesn't mean he was at Itachi's. Sasuke was probably a very low level Chuunin, around Iruka's level most likely, compared to Itachi who was an Anbu and High Level Chuunin.



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> you seem to want to ignore the facts and evidence clearly stated in the series and spout out a nonsense theory that has no real ground work...



What facts? Itachi has never been stated to be a Jounin, and of the fights that he won in, he used the MS which I said was his trump and he lost to Naruto who is a Genin albiet an exceptionally one who is probably a Chuunin himself in power.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

you do realize that learning such a powerful technique like MS has already put itachi in a level higher that chuunin??? having that technique that can defeat jounin and hokage level ninja has already made him have an advantage in battle......each character has at least one technique they use frequently (kakashi/sasuke: sharingan and chidori, naruto: rasengan/kage bunshin, hinata/neji: byakugan) so when they use those techniques you dont harp on them.....why would kakashi add such emphasis on "this is the man that became an anbu squad leader at the age of 13" if he was simply some weak chuunin level ninja....137th division? when have there ever been divisions...this isnt bleach....there have been 4 man platoons sent out on missions (which is standard)....itachi is an s-classed criminal, highest level in the bingo book....I find it strange that you still seem to think he's not at a higher level....and besides even if he was at a chuunin rank, kabuto is at a genin rank and is as strong as kakashi....whatever you say here really doesn't change the fact that itachi is considered one of the strongest characters in the series...


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 11, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> You didn't read many andoliveira threads until now, did you? He doesn't need any backup or reason for what he says. He can make things up and be sure of it being the truth.




Because, as he says, Kishimoto and the Databooks are wrong!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 11, 2006)

The lol thing is that Itachi=Chunnin is the usual library section but the Yondaime=Chunnin is in the theories.


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> you do realize that learning such a powerful technique like MS has already put itachi in a level higher that chuunin???



No it didn't, not at all. Many characters have super high level jutsu's but that didn't magically elevate them to a higher ranking, Naruto had Kage Bushin which is a Jounin class skill and Sasuke had Gokakyu no Jutsu (sp?) which is a  Chuunin level skill. The both later on got A-Class skills and were still considered Genin even when taking those into consideration.



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> having that technique that can defeat jounin and hokage level ninja has already made him have an advantage in battle......each character has at least one technique they use frequently (kakashi/sasuke: sharingan and chidori, naruto: rasengan/kage bunshin, hinata/neji: byakugan) so when they use those techniques you dont harp on them.....



I already said that, which is why he can defeat high level characters while only being a Chuunin. 



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> why would kakashi add such emphasis on "this is the man that became an anbu squad leader at the age of 13" if he was simply some weak chuunin level ninja....137th division? when have there ever been divisions...this isnt bleach....there have been 4 man platoons sent out on missions (which is standard)....



I didn't say Itachi was a weakass Chuunin, I said he was mid to high level. And since when were there not Chuunin Anbu captains? The whole point of the anbu are for specialized missions, it's more than likely because Itachi had such a powerful sharingan that he was chosen as it would be quite advantageous on the field of battle. 



			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> itachi is an s-classed criminal, highest level in the bingo book....I find it strange that you still seem to think he's not at a higher level....and besides even if he was at a chuunin rank, kabuto is at a genin rank and is as strong as kakashi....whatever you say here really doesn't change the fact that itachi is considered one of the strongest characters in the series...



So? Sasuke is an S-Class criminal, that doesn't change the fact that he wasn't even a genin when he left Konoha, and they didn't have any information on him other than he was with Orochimaru when the went after him. The ranking in the bingo book has nothing to do with strength, but is more about importance of capture.

Also Kabuto isn't a Genin, he posed as a Leaf Genin but his rank is likely different in the Sound Village.

I didn't say Itachi wasn't strong, just that he's a Chuunin with a really powerful trump card.


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2006)

Hidan and Kakuzu being strong doesn't make Itachi weak.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

for fuck sake, when will the bullshit end?


----------



## yummysasuke (Jul 11, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Hidan and Kakuzu being strong doesn't make Itachi weak.


Thank you!! At least someone here is in their right mind.



			
				Invisus said:
			
		

> I didn't say Itachi wasn't strong, just that he's a Chuunin with a really powerful trump card.


By being an Anbu captain, your abilities would have to beyond those of a chuunin. And by saying that Itachi is just a chuunin, you might as well imply that Iruka, an actual chuunin, can become an Anbu captain or even better, a missing nin.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

Invisus said:
			
		

> So? Sasuke is an S-Class criminal, that doesn't change the fact that he wasn't even a genin when he left Konoha, and they didn't have any information on him other than he was with Orochimaru when the went after him. The ranking in the bingo book has nothing to do with strength, but is more about importance of capture.


sasuke is not a s-class criminal, it was never stated and s-class criminals are killed.....they were going to capture sasuke and return him to konoha...the ranking in the bingo book does deal with strength and ability...it is not importance of capture, it is awareness of certain shinobis and the crimes they have commited....


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuji Syusuke said:
			
		

> By being an Anbu captain, your abilities would have to beyond those of a chuunin. And by saying that Itachi is just a chuunin, you might as well imply that Iruka, an actual chuunin, can become an Anbu captain or even better, a missing nin.



If he possessed some unique talent he may very well be an ANBU captain, however he appears to like being a Teacher anyway. Since the ANBU are composed of both Chuunin and Jounin, it's not suprising that a Chuunin like Itachi could be a captain of a Chuunin squad.




			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> sasuke is not a s-class criminal, it was never stated and s-class criminals are killed.....they were going to capture sasuke and return him to konoha...the ranking in the bingo book does deal with strength and ability...it is not importance of capture, it is awareness of certain shinobis and the crimes they have commited....



Sasuke was shown in Sai's bingo book as an S-Class criminal, infact Sai was there to eliminate Sasuke...

EDIT: Seems like Sasukes ranking in the Bingo book isn't given, my bad :E


----------



## yummysasuke (Jul 11, 2006)

Invisus said:
			
		

> If he possessed some unique talent he may very well be an ANBU captain, however he appears to like being a Teacher anyway. Since the ANBU are composed of both Chuunin and Jounin, it's not suprising that a Chuunin like Itachi could be a captain of a Chuunin squad.


All Anbu are chosen through tests, not just because they have some oh-so-powerful technique.


----------



## Invisus (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuji Syusuke said:
			
		

> All Anbu are chosen through tests, not just because they have some oh-so-powerful technique.



Anbu are hand picked from both Jounin and Chuunin ranks, this does not mean that a Chuunin promotoed to ANBU will be strong as a Jounin promoted to Anbu.


----------



## yummysasuke (Jul 11, 2006)

> Some ninja of this level tend to leave their villages behind to seek their own ambitions, thus becoming . The ninja organization  is also composed of S-Class missing-nin.


Are you going to try and say that Itachi isn't part of the Akatsuki now?

source:


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

that website proves that itachi is no mere chuunin level ninja...


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 11, 2006)

Ando will prove that Wikipedia is filler!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

there is no point in consulting wikipedia over this, just read the damn manga, it is like saying naruto is only a genin. Itachi is one of the strongest ninja around, that is pretty obvious...


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 11, 2006)

sadly shogun we've already pointed that out and yet he doesn't seem to accept that fact...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 11, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> u answer your own question...he hasn't done this because he can't...about 400 monks i don't know maybe they were more
> 
> Itachi has panic, just look:
> 
> ...




hahah i lol'ed


----------



## Kakah (Jul 11, 2006)

andoliveira4 said:
			
		

> think with me:
> 
> 1?- Hidan and Kakuzu probably killed more than 10 shinobis in the cloud (without get hurt)
> 2?- Hidan and Kakuzu almost killed the full-sized Niibi (without get hurt)
> ...


your reasons are retarded...


----------



## Draffut (Jul 11, 2006)

geminis said:
			
		

> Itachi> Hidan and Kakuzu. Itachi > Oro and Sasuke but Itachi< Orosuke.
> 
> Itachi > Deidar and Kisame
> 
> ...



Would have to disagree with you on the first line.

Itachi > Hidan

Itachi > Kakuzu

Itachi < Hidan and Kakuzu


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 11, 2006)

...If you think Itachi is only a Chuunin in any respect other than in his official rank - as he is "officially" a Chuunin, but is clearly more powerful regardless of MS - then you don't read the manga or watch the anime.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm still wondering why this thread is still alive. 

*About andoleivra4: *
This guy amused me at the start of his registration. While being highly obsessed with Neji and Kisame, I couldn't possibly see how not I could resist the funny fanboyism in him. He took fanboyism to a whole new level. First there was 0Fear that amused me, then it was NarutoPurePwnage. And boy do this guy (andoleivra4) win at the term "fanboyism". With his obsession of overrating his favourite characters, he underestimates some of the strongest characters in the series (example; Itachi, Jiraiya) with purpose. He starts threads like this for the sole purpose of trying to prove his silly way through and start a flamewar between himself, and like 4 others that's on his side against whole NF, but ironiclly enough - always fail. Always. His earlier thread ended up in the Konoha Landfill section. 

*To andoleivra4:*
Dude, you're not funny anymore. You fail every time. Kisame is strong, but he isn't the strongest character. His "tsunami"-no jutsu (which even isn't a tsunami) can be evaded by jumping to the side by someone as slow as TenTen. Neji aint all that. Kisame easily trapped him a Water prison. Hell, he even managed to first create a Water clone. I don't like to say this about two of my three top favourite-characters, but you just made me. 

This thread fails, so does you but you have time to come back sanity.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not sure who's stronger from the Akatsuki, but from what I read I find Itachi to be the coolest char of them all, and one of the coolest and strongest chars in the entire series.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 11, 2006)

Squall Leonhart said:
			
		

> I'm not sure who's stronger from the Akatsuki, but from what I read I find Itachi to be the coolest char of them all, and one of the coolest and strongest chars in the entire series.



He does seam to be one of the strongest, ala-orochimaru.... But i actually find him to be the most boring of every Akatsuki so far.  And Kisame isnt; far behind.  Wish we could have more Zetsu's =)  (2 isn't enough)


----------



## Keile (Jul 11, 2006)

Aight.

Andoliviera, all I have to say is that Itachi is way above chuunin level because of reasons stated by the many posts that have replied to this thread. Sure, Neji is jounin, but I think you overestimate him when you say he is the "strongest" character or any shit like that.


----------



## geminis (Jul 11, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Would have to disagree with you on the first line.
> 
> Itachi > Hidan
> 
> ...



Yea you're right I should've rephrased it isntead of being lazy. I meant to compare them separately. Any Aktsuki duo could defeat one Akatsuki in my opinion even if it's two lower ranked (deidara + Kisame) against one higher ranked. The power levels aren't that much greater. Thanks for pointing that out Draff.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Kakah said:
			
		

> your reasons are retarded...


that's what i said.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 11, 2006)

I was gonna reply..But now I really see no point to..I dont think you use any logical thoughts in your post, so why would you even listen to logical feedback..


----------



## urotsukidoji (Jul 11, 2006)

this is a bullshit tread.. itachi killed the whole uchiha clan... i guess he had enuff meanless killings.. just think about it yourself.. if kisame was stronger than itachi.. he wont listern to him.. i tink itachi would be ordering him around...

so what if the 2 new akatsuki took over 400 monks.. they are new.. and seem lack disciple, you think about it.. if they where much stronger than itachi.. then the would be ordering him around.. 

who eva thought of this tread.. must be a uchiha hater.. and jus wait and see.. hahaha


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2006)

neji is overpowered and saved rock lee and 10-10 (my fave side characters) from kisame.  His overpoweredness is what keeps him out of the story so much...


----------



## geminis (Jul 11, 2006)

^ haha

You see, now I can't tell if he's joking or not. Maybe narutosimpson is just half serious. 

lol good post.


----------



## chaoserver (Jul 11, 2006)

You can't say that Itachi can't kill "400" monks, it's not like his hobby is killing random monks. Which leads to the next point, he doesn't kill people because he's a good ninja and acknowledges strengths, so he doesn't wind up like Sasori.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jul 11, 2006)

> he doesn't kill people because he's a good ninja and acknowledges strengths, so he doesn't wind up like Sasori



 u saying that sasori isn a good ninja? he died to plot no jutus


----------



## chaoserver (Jul 11, 2006)

S.O.T.R.S said:
			
		

> u saying that sasori isn a good ninja? he died to plot no jutus


True, but my point was that he was overconfident and ended up a deas Akatsuki. On an unrelated note Sasori is argueably the most powerful member of Akatsuki, and it was ridiculous that he was killed, considering it was chance that Sakura made the antidotes.


----------



## geminis (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes I myself have come to terms that Sasori was just a product of his environment like chiyo said (something similar to the way suna teaches their shinobi). He did die to "plot-no-jutsu" and he wasn't all that bad either he did let his opponents know that he was stronger than them and if they valued their existence to back the fuck up. Ofcourse they never listened so most of them got turned into puppets so I don't blame Sasori for his cockiness.


----------



## Kanon (Jul 11, 2006)

BOY, the things you got to read. It was already stated in the Databook that Itachi takes precedence on Akatsuki goals over Fighting. Nice cross-reference you made there with Hidan and Kakuuzu with Itachi.

Really, lets forget on who killed the entire Uchiha clan, you know, the clan that was considered the most feared and Strongest in Konoha? And Without a scratch.

BTW, Itachi was Chunnin level when he left konoha, he is now labeled as an S-rank criminal.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 11, 2006)

.... Ando hasn;t even really posted here since he started the thread.  He just started hell and ran, please stop posting in this thread...


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2006)

Itachi was never "Chuunin Level" as such thing does not exist. He was a 13 year old Chuunin in the ranks of the ANBU as a ANBU Squad Captain. Yes, he is a S-Class missing-nin, but his abilities exceed that of the elite jounins of Konoha.

Itachi is...Itachi level.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 11, 2006)

Dariush said:
			
		

> Itachi is...Itachi level.


Itachi is Hokage-level


----------



## SaiST (Jul 11, 2006)

Nah, Darius was right.

Just like ando's previous "Itachi sux" thread, I think this thread has run it's course. I hope you all had fun.


----------

